# new turkey hunter



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

planning on going out this spring. never been turkey huntin i dont really know were to go. i dont have my own property so i was curious if anyone knows a good public spot in northeast ohio or close to.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

jjpugh said:


> planning on going out this spring. never been turkey huntin i dont really know were to go. i dont have my own property so i was curious if anyone knows a good public spot in northeast ohio or close to.


you can come hunt over here... but dont bring an owl or crow call


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Probally you could go to Grand River in West Farmington. Problem is that it has a good amount birds as well as a good amount of hunters. When you are stuck on public land, you are stuck with the public crowds. Weekdays are your best bet with as always heaver traffic on weekends. Just as in fishing, no one is going to tell you their best spot. You need to spend some early morning scouting to find their roosting trees before fly down. I would avoid calling because this has a teaching affect on the birds. They will become call shy with repeated calling. Or you can put them to bed in the evening and find their location as well. Do not pressure the birds just locate them and back off. Try and find the best spot to set up to hide but; yet find a position that you can still view the most area without being noticed. Turkeys are pretty basic birds food, water, sex, cover and roosting trees. Finding a ambush point somewhere in this pattern with mininum calling will generaly bring and old tom as well as alot of jakes. Regardless of where you go the steps are pretty basic everywhere for turkeys. Learn the basic calls and be patient. Not all birds will respond by calling back but; it will not stop them from trying to locate you. They can come out of anywhere when they do come. A hot bird will gobble back and you can pretty much know where he is coming from. Just remind yourself slow short movements no jumping around and sudden movement. They can pick up movement from farther than you or I can see. It is hard to have patience when a hot bird hammering his gobbles and closing fast. For you I hope you will get this experience because there is not much more of a feeling of rush in a hunters life.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Fakebait is right. the only advice i can give is patience...patience...and a lot more patience. dont be in a hurry to run-an-gun that bird. trying to learn how far out he is by the volume of his gobble take years to learn.( one i learned the hard way a lot) 

Be careful about how you deciede to make your move. i know there a lot of factors like another hunters hearning him and busting up your set so the call to move must be calculated and precise.

Like fakebait said there is little in this world more exciting than a hot bird coming fast. In the same respect ther is nothing more mind numbing and frustrating than a quit woods. If they shut up early do not pack up like a lot of guys do. It may take till 11-1130 but if loses his girl friend he'll be looking for another..and thats where you come in to help him out.

Good luck and let us kow how it turns out.


----------



## OHIOHUNTER4life (Apr 16, 2011)

I suggest if you have never been turkey hunting that you go with someone that has experience turkey hunting so that maybe they can teach you some things as far as set-ups, calling, locating etc. best of luck to you and most importantly BE SAFE ... remember everyone hunting is fully camoflaged and it's hard to see other hunters, watch not to walk into someones set-up on public ground and if someone happens to walk upon your set-up DON'T move but use your voice to alert them of your location.
~ best of luck, you'll love turkey hunting once you work that first gobbler !


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I can attest to the staying out late part and being patient. Last year I was hunting at like 2:00 PM (the late season of course) and had one gobble. I called very sparingly...like it took everything in my power to not call. An hour and a half later, he shows up and takes his sweet time coming to the decoy. He acted like a deer...take a few steps, look around, nibble on some food, stand there...take a few more steps, repeat. I harvested my first tom at 4:30 PM.

All I have to hunt is public too. After the first two weeks, you'll hardly see soul. You'll be the ONLY one out there on those less desireable days too. I hunt WNF and mostly seen birds in the "off the paved road" areas.


----------

